# Horse Photo Contest -closes April 30th 2012



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are my entries! I hope you like them! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Best Edit -- me and my boy Buzz. Yes, I took the picture. 
2. Best Rear With Rider -- me and Buzz again. I also took this pic. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ps. It's a secret how I took them :wink: lol


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Cleanest horse.










Best Hunting










Best side saddle










Dirtiest Horse










Naughtiest horse

This is the result of young horses escaping from their pen and having fun!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*YAY another contest*

Here are my entries 

Best Edit: Tia and I are best friends









Best Winter: Manny and I walking to one of the Arenas at Meredith Manor for a weekend workout.









Cleanest Horse: Kitt! How did he stay that clean long enough for a picture?









Strangest Jump: Manny. Okay so he's actually landing after a jump...and the video I took this snapshot from has it as a stranger jump. But still.









Naughtiest Horse: Manny throwing a buck in my direction.









Star Horse: Dreamer. This is the most forgiving horse I have ever met! She is so friendly and carefree that she is the easiest horse to gain the trust of...which is good since she doesn't have any bad people to worry about wrongfully trusting. She was breed for Arabian Halter and trained for it and competed for the first two years of her life. But when her breeder passed away of old age, she was put out to pasture by the breeder's wife. She sat there for 10 years and was only touched for occasional (not nearly often enough) feet trimmings and worming. The picture added here for her is a picture I took of the first time she was ridden in over 10 years. She instantly bonded with me and remains one of my best friends.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OK here are a few of mine

My Drawing of My old lease horse Duke and my friends Palomino Shade.








Cleanest horse








Dirtiest horse (do burrs count?)


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Best multicoloured horse photo
my gelding Zorro a medicine hat with two "glass" eyes. not very colorful i guess but unique i think!  he has his winter fur here too
not sure if this counts Because i put more then one picture but idk which was better.. not to good


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

1.) Best Edit 









3.) Best drawing/painting done by you of a horse (any media)









7.) Best winter photo









8.) Best multicoloured horse photo









9.) Cleanest horse photo









11.) Wackiest braiding/plaits









13.) Dirtiest horse photo









14.) Best bucking/rearing/shying photo -with rider









15.) Strangest jump photo, (horse MUST actually be jumping jump)









16.) Naughtiest Horse









20.) Star Pony (as above)








This would be Toby, my friend Drew's QH x Halfie pony. Toby is the pony that started me on barrels, my first ride bareback, my first jump, and my first bareback jump. He's only 5 years old and I would have no qualms about putting anyone that can walk on him. He's a complete babysitter. He'll slow down if you get off balance, he won't canter if you aren't balanced enough for it, and he **** well won't run if you aren't balanced enough for it. He's also Drew's go-to pony for shows. He could easily go from a 16s barrel pattern and into a walk/trot class with a young kid (if that were allowed at shows, lol).


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Wackiest Braid










Best Edit










Best Winter Photo










Strangest Jump (eek!) (Photo taken by my mom's friend)










**EDIT** Sorry, I just read the rules and they say I can't have pictures not taken by me...so ignore this post.


----------



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

i dont get this?


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

best rear/buck


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

1) Best Edit (This is my horse Cowboy. I took and edited this photo)









17) Dirtiest Horse









19) Star Horse








Well first of all Cowboy has a Star on his head! And hes a amazing horse. He is my first horse and my best friend. And the only boy Ill love for a long time. He is normal but hes not. He doenst blend in with the other horses, he has this thing about him. I get this feeling when ever I see him in the pasture. I love this horse and he should be known, hes a star.


----------



## loveisabug (Mar 28, 2012)

1) Best Edit










13) Dirtiest Horse


----------



## Showjumper91 (Apr 18, 2012)

Strangest jump photo

This didn't turn out as bad as it looks


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

*1.) Best Edit*

1.) Best Edit. Wayne Evans. Photographed a few days ago.


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

Best multicoloured horse photo


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

When you say no proffessional photos do you mean no random photos found on the internet by proffessionals? Or a proffessional can't enter? Just curious what you mean by that.


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

Azale1 said:


> When you say no proffessional photos do you mean no random photos found on the internet by proffessionals? Or a proffessional can't enter? Just curious what you mean by that.


Can you define a 'Professional' photographer? Because one has a pro set-up, does that make him a 'pro'? Now a 'Pro' using a point & shoot, now not a 'pro'? A professional photographer is mainly a matter of opinion. Sure there are lots of pro's who claim to be pro, but in reality, they really don't know what they are doing. Then there are photographers who really know how to take a photo and edit and you would think they are pro's but they do not consider themselves 'pros'.

I am an advanced photographer. I know how to take photo's, right angles, rules of thirds, what have you. Can i be considered a pro? Sure, but I'm I? by no means. I just have that knack for photography? I know how to use pro software to make my photo's look stunning. I've been shooting for a long time, lots and lots of practice and time to get to the point I am at today. A good camera and a good lens doesn't make you pro by any means. As i can take the same photo with a 50 dollar point and shoot and still 'awe' people with my creativity and eye for photography.

Again, Define a 'professional'. (no pun intended, just curious what you mean by that).


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

NutBolts said:


> Can you define a 'Professional' photographer? Because one has a pro set-up, does that make him a 'pro'? Now a 'Pro' using a point & shoot, now not a 'pro'? A professional photographer is mainly a matter of opinion. Sure there are lots of pro's who claim to be pro, but in reality, they really don't know what they are doing. Then there are photographers who really know how to take a photo and edit and you would think they are pro's but they do not consider themselves 'pros'.
> 
> I am an advanced photographer. I know how to take photo's, right angles, rules of thirds, what have you. Can i be considered a pro? Sure, but I'm I? by no means. I just have that knack for photography? I know how to use pro software to make my photo's look stunning. I've been shooting for a long time, lots and lots of practice and time to get to the point I am at today. A good camera and a good lens doesn't make you pro by any means. As i can take the same photo with a 50 dollar point and shoot and still 'awe' people with my creativity and eye for photography.
> 
> Again, Define a 'professional'. (no pun intended, just curious what you mean by that).


This is exactly why I posted my question for the OP. She is the one who stated in her rules that no proffessional photos are allowed. You can't rate a pro.

And believe me I completely agree with you on the aspect that the camera doesn't make the photographer. I along with many other photographers struggle with that argument constantly. The digital camera's today are hurting the photo world. Because people think that buying an expensive camera warrants them the ability to be pro, when they are not and often offer their photos for very cheap or even worse free.

And to answer your question. Yes, I am a professional photographer. I make a living from my work. Selling prints of a select few of my photos, as well as being official event photographer as well as doing private farm calls for advertisment purposes for breeders.

And typically if you ask any other proffessional photographer what they think designates someone as a pro is the same as stated above. Someone who earns over 50% of thier income from thier photos.


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

Azale1 said:


> This is exactly why I posted my question for the OP. She is the one who stated in her rules that no proffessional photos are allowed. You can't rate a pro.
> 
> And believe me I completely agree with you on the aspect that the camera doesn't make the photographer. I along with many other photographers struggle with that argument constantly. The digital camera's today are hurting the photo world. Because people think that buying an expensive camera warrants them the ability to be pro, when they are not and often offer their photos for very cheap or even worse free.
> 
> ...


Cool. I have my own opinion of 'Professionals'. Nice to see it's doing you well. I agree, Seems like today, everybody is a 'Pro'.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Dirtiest horse*

Dirtiest Horse- My appaloosa/quarter cross gelding was known to get dirty


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

When I say 'professional', I mean a photo that you actually PAID someone to come and take for you or took the photo at a show and you bought the photo off that person. I'm just saying that so that no one defies copyright.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Results:
Best Edit: Barrel Bunny
Best Drawing: Hunter65
Best Side-saddle: FoxHunter
Best Hunting: FoxHunter
Best Winter: Vanilla Bean
Best Multi-coloured Horse:torty
Best Cleanest Horse: Hunter65
Dirtiest Horse: FoxHunter
Best Bucking:Cinnamon
Naughtiest Horse:FoxHunter
Star Horse:JazzyGirl
Star Pony: Iseul
Wackiest Plait: Vanilla Bean

Congrats guys!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## BarrelRacinRye (Aug 23, 2012)

*Entries for photo contest!*

You should have another photo contest soon!


----------

